# Pie. Jersey/Guernsey



## Brandy (31 January 2011)

Hi,

just looking for info on a pony I used to own. I sold him around 7 years ago, to a family in Jersey or Guernsey. He was 8 I think at the time, and is a tri coloured cob gelding, mainly brown and white with black in tail. full up 13.2hh Quite a smart boy, I used to keep him hogged and trimmed. A mother and daughter (from Guernsey I think) came to look at him in Cambridgeshire on behalf of their friends, who were from Jersey (I think this is how it happened.....bad memory) They were over to look for themselves and saw my advert. 

At the time he had done a good season of showing and was just starting to jump, he was bought for a young teenager.

I loved this pony and wish I hadn't sold him! But had to downsize due to finances and couldn't keep them all.

He was nicknamed Pie, but was called Shepherds Pie. 

Would love to know how he is doing.


----------



## Cuffey (31 January 2011)

Both Jersey and Guernsey RCs have websites
One has a forum the other a noticeboard

May be worth getting a posting on both


----------



## mymare (31 January 2011)

Do you know the new owners' name?  I can put some feelers out for you.


----------



## Horseback Rider (31 January 2011)

post on the forum of www.bsjajersey.com or the same for Guernsey


----------



## Brandy (1 February 2011)

thats great thank will try those. No I'm afraid I don;t remember the names, I had a tiny bit of paper with the details of and have lost it.


----------



## pricklyflower (6 February 2011)

There's a pony of that name at La Carriere Riding Stables. They have a Facebook page and this is the pony http://www.facebook.com/search.php?...photo.php?fbid=1051616982106&set=o.2252010251 there are probably other photo's of him too.


----------



## pipstar (7 February 2011)

Oooowww that's got to be him!!!! 

Description and picture add up!

How exciting,let us know if it's him

X


----------



## Brandy (10 February 2011)

Exciting indeed!! I posted on one of the sites mentioned above, and got an email response. I can't look at facebook at work but a colleague has an iphone so I managed to look at a pic on there, and it is him!! Will email back now.

He looks fantastic in the pics that I have seen so I'm so happy!


----------



## pipstar (10 February 2011)

Brandy, that's fantastic news!!!!!!! Whoop! Whoop! I'm so pleased for you!

X


----------



## Brandy (14 February 2011)

The wonders of the internet eh? Thanks to Horsebackrider for the link to the wensite.

I can't see the pic in the facebook link below but he is the one at La Carriere.


----------



## Rusty_GSY (21 February 2011)

I used to ride there  I seem to recall riding pie too


----------

